# Nail gun angle craziness ?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have plenty of framing guns--but no protractor---


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

If it aint broke why fix it?


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

I know this is a frivolous concern since the nails work ok in the nailgun,
but it seems so puzzling to me.

I just bought a box of Grip Rite brand 30 degree nails for this gun
and measured them with a protractor and they also measure 34 degrees
just as the Paslode nails do.

It's my understanding the the collated angle is how much of an
angle that the nailgun magazine is tilted up from the surface of what you're nailing
when the firing tube is perpendicular to that surface.

It just seems so weird to me that two brands of 30 degree nails
measure 34 degrees and the Senco 34 degree nailgun
measures 30 degrees.

(If there is a way to measure this angle that gives different
results, I would sure like to know what it is)

(I tried to get Senco to comment on this, but they won't)

Has anyone else noticed this on your nailgun or nails ?

Arky


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I buy a gun--and then nails--and start shooting---
That's as fancy as my thinking gets--if it works, I happy enough.


----------



## bjhall (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't know why it works. To me, all that matters is that it works.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If it works and nails I don't care.

Being somewhat cynical after finding many products with slightly different model numbers so major retailers could advertise "no lower price anywhere" on the same model, I would suspect that the degree number is a marketing ploy to create brand loyalty for the consumable nails. The nails are where the money is to be made. The gun is a one time purchase.

My nail guns are on the truck, nails on a job site and while I know I have a protractor somewhere geometry was not best subject.

The firing chamber also has to accommodate the head of the nail so that could factor into the equation.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I've seen some boxes that are marked 31-34° or 21-23°. I think some may be marked that way to increase the sales of their own brand/style of nail.


----------

